# How to use...



## xtralarge123 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a closet that is not being used and the measurements are:
88 inchs tall
36 inches wide
38 inches deep
I want to know what would be the best way to use all of my space. I am still living with my mom but this closet is one of the furthest rooms from her's. I want it to not smell so bad that she starts snooping, my room already smells like bud but i don't want it to reak. My mom smokes and doesn't know i have seen all of here bowls and bud (i got pics ) So if she did catch me she would be fine with it but i just want to try to advoid that whole situation. Thanks in advance for all the advice.


----------



## DankCloset (Feb 19, 2008)

dude, if your parents smoke, dont hide ****, thats your best bet, then get your mom into it and then you get to spend all your energy growing instead of hiding and growing.

Dc


----------



## jeffxcarter (Feb 19, 2008)

i would like to see pics lol


----------



## Sebstarr (Feb 19, 2008)

If its her house, and you'll be growing in her house, i really do think that you should tell her, because, even if you take the blame if you get caught, SHE will take the responsibility. 

If you are gonna grow in her house without her knowing, thats seriously not cool. If she smokes, then confront her about it and say ur plans. Respect for the owner of the house is important when it comes to this.

This isn't just me, i share this opinion with a LOT of the users of this forum, there are so many topics related to this. 

On the closet topic, thats a lot of room, if you can use the whole space, thats a nice set up you can have, with a good set of bud coming your way if you have a grow going! Best bet is to read up on the indoor growing, and also on the DIY sections of the forum, get some ideas, and then think about the design plan for ur setup. Like CFL's, HPS, ventilation etc...


----------



## benamucc (Feb 19, 2008)

ya i agree.  if moms is a smoker you should be able to talk to her about it.  in the words of the infamous Puffinafatty (don't tell, don't sell, stay small, stay secret)


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 19, 2008)

DONT GROW POT IN YOUR PARENTS HOUSE! thats the quickest way to get their house taken away, you and her go to jail then your screwed.

grow up, get your own place and when you do- then grow pot in your house. dont risk getting her life stained forever by the news, the local church, her job w/e for a couple of weeds. man up and wait for your own place...you will thank me later.


----------



## xtralarge123 (Feb 19, 2008)

jus sayin...i am 16


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 19, 2008)

If you grow at your Moms and she finds out or lets you do it because your her son bla bla etc etc, remember this kid, if you open your mouth and brag what your doing and the police find out, your Mom loses her living place, I would grow away from the safety of home, its not just your life you could ruin, but then I at your age would never ever have thought of putting family in jeopardy, no malice meant or sent your way, just older wisdom


----------



## Sebstarr (Feb 19, 2008)

Are you in the US? Just a question to get an idea what things are like where you are.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 19, 2008)

well then you cant be on this site.....please read the site rules.


rule number 16-



16. You must be 18 years old, or older, to be a member of this site.


----------



## xtralarge123 (Feb 19, 2008)

Sebstarr said:
			
		

> Are you in the US? Just a question to get an idea what things are like where you are.


Yup


----------



## Sebstarr (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeh as with what trillions of atoms said, site rules state that you have to be 18 to join. Slight slip up there... oops.


----------



## xtralarge123 (Feb 19, 2008)

Sebstarr said:
			
		

> Yeh as with what trillions of atoms said, site rules state that you have to be 18 to join. Slight slip up there... oops.


Age is really just a number, it should come down to how mature someone is but that is fine i will abide by those rules. Good bye everyone.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 19, 2008)

im sorry but rules are rules... see you in two yrs


----------



## headband (Feb 19, 2008)

and if his account gets deleted cus he's 16, im sure he would just make a new one, and never mention he's 16. I wouldnt grow at your moms unless shes totally aware, cus its your mouth, not her's that would get you busted. You would go tell your friends, and its just a huge loop, it will get around school to people you dont even know if you tell your friends, which you probably have already. Do a tree grow or somthing, not at mommas house


----------



## Hick (Feb 19, 2008)

It's actually a matter of legalities kid, c ya' in a couple of years.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 19, 2008)

See ya in 2 yrs.  Thread closed.


----------

